# Fonts



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I assume some fonts work better for rstoning then others.
Is there a certain type of font that works better and others that should just be stayed away from ?

I was doing the word PRINCESS for our a shirt for our granddaughter and none I choosed seem to work very well. Tho it might be my lack of knowledged on the program I am using, the rstone macro, in creating.

THanks
Mark


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

The best way to start is to use a single line font. I have several Princess designs but Harrington font seems to be the most popular. Let me know if I can help you.


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

I was going to suggest Harrington also - it translates into the rhinestones very well.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Many fonts work better than others but any font that I have used in rStones has worked out fine. I found that I just have to make more adjustments with some fonts while others come out almost perfect. If you are new using this software you will soon see which ones work better, but I use a wide range of fonts with that program, I just no that some of them I am going to have to put in some work.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

That's true Katrina. There are some fonts that require very little tweaking. I actually have the Harrington font built up already in cdr format and I was going to offer it up but then how would Mark get any practice doing it on his own? Harrington was the very first full font alphabet that I built up on my own when I first started stoning and the practice was invaluable. When I was all done, it gave me a big boost of confidence because I was super happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, You want to practice making them yourself. It is the only way you will learn. There are some fonts that can take 15 Minutes to create while others make take 2+ hours. The cool thing is that everyones fonts always looks a little different and unique. But Practice make perfect. I think we have created about 50 full alphabet fonts now and once you have them it makes everything so easy. Every font can be turned into a rhinestone font though. Just some are easier than others.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay, excuse the stupid question, but what do you all mean by working up a font? Do you type the alphabet and place the rhinestones on each letter, and then create your designs from that? Is that easier than just typing up your word at the time you're doing a design and placing the stones then? Am I understanding you correctly? I am interested in anything that makes the font process easier. Thanks!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Leap,
Yes, that's exactly what it means! It's time consuming up front but once you have built a whole font in stones, you can just pull from that to make words and names!


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you Stephanie, but don't you always need the letters to be different sizes, depending on the size of your design? Don't you just have to re-do them each time anyway? I guess not, but I don't really see how it can work from design to design. ?? I'm going to try it though!! Thanks.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

leapoffaith said:


> Thank you Stephanie, but don't you always need the letters to be different sizes, depending on the size of your design? Don't you just have to re-do them each time anyway? I guess not, but I don't really see how it can work from design to design. ?? I'm going to try it though!! Thanks.


You make a good point. I made my letters around 1.5" tall so that they would generally fit most text. I also shrunk the whole alphabet to ss6 from ss10 for the longer words. Then you can expand the letters to ss16 for the shorter words. 

I hope this makes sense!


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm going to try it. Thanks!!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, Stephanie is correct. You may need the letters in different sizes, but you can make your alphabet in different sizes and then you just use the size of letters you need for whichever design you are working on at the tme. Matt from DecalWorld has some great videos on how to use the letters to make different designs.


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Mark, another thing I find very helpful is making the letters a little taller, or narrower before applying the r-stones. Sometimes that is all you need to make the stones fall into place well.
Also, another tool you can use is the contour in coreldraw. maybe making an inside contour, and
separating it from the original....then stone that...it takes practice,truly, but it is gratifying to see the final product.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks all for the info. !!! Appreciate it.

Mark


----------

